# First drive on the road with mini shetland



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

And she was ammmmazing! I love this little snookums.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hiya and happy driveing.*

hiya your pony looks great.
i have a little section a and he drives and is 30 years old and i have a cob to.
im just out side london but we use to have horses in the city of london in tottenham.
keep up the posts on how your both doing.
great to see you have your flouresents on.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she is absolutely adorable! I'm jelly


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Really Cute!!!

I saw the first photo and GASPED, I was going to say, "for Goodness sake girl, get on the other side of the road". Then I checked to see where you live.

Need more cuteness photos, please.


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

What a cute pony!! dhagjbs


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice setup !!!!


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie! I love my drafts, but there is a big part of me that wants a pony to drive too!  

No for what may be a completely ignorant question, but what is the pink thing attached at the saddle?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

nitapitalou said:


> Oh my gosh, what a cutie! I love my drafts, but there is a big part of me that wants a pony to drive too!
> 
> No for what may be a completely ignorant question, but what is the pink thing attached at the saddle?


Its an identification tag. It has her details, vets, address, phone numbers, and some basic horse care info.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> Its an identification tag. It has her details, vets, address, phone numbers, and some basic horse care info.


That's a great idea, hadn't thought about putting it on the harness. The pink stands out, so someone would notice and look at it. I have a ICE sticker on my cart, not expecting anything to happen, but if your out and cant communicate, someone can get ahold of family. I also always carry my cell phone, on me, not the vehicle.


----------

